# Can anyone tell me what type of (hamster) is that?



## Hui Chun man (Mar 20, 2019)

I just saw this in youtube, is it a hamster? It seem the hamster is larger than I ever seen.










Please share


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Syrian hamster, they are the largest of the domestic hamster, if you have only seen dwarf species before then yes, they can look huge in comparison.


----------

